# clé usb s'affiche pas sur le bureau ni dans utilitaires de d



## moricette17 (22 Mars 2011)

bonjour,

j'ai un souci avec la clé usb que j'ai tout juste acheté.
elle n'apparaît pas sur mon bureau (mac os x 10,5,8).
alors je vais dans "utilitaire de disque" et elle n'y apparaît pas non-plus...

c'est ce genre de clé là :

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110650146441&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

j'ai pas acheté la carte sd 2go (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un veut m'expliquer à l'occasion ce que c'est, à quoi ça sert, et ce que signifie la "carte sd").

bref : le seul endroit où ma clé apparaît, c'est quand j'ouvre une fenêtre en partant de "macintosh hd", sur le menu de gauche y'a "appareils", et là y'a écrit "iDisk".
et quand je clique sur iDisk, ça me demande de m'inscrire à un truc appelé "webDav"...

comment faire svp ?

merci et bonne journée


----------



## moricette17 (22 Mars 2011)

PS : Ah non, j'ai dis des bêtises : le truc "iDisk" est sur mon ordi, même quand la clé est débranchée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2011)

Alors, on ne sait toujours pas de quelle clé il s'agit, parce que le vendeur a retiré de la vente l'objet de ton lien. Les liens "eBay" sont à éviter, mieux vaut mettre un lien vers le site du fabricant.

Pour avoir une certitude à propos de cette clé, tu fais "menu pomme -> à propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos", et là, tu vas voir à la section "USB" si ta clé apparaît. si elle y est bien, vérifie que sa capacité est bien mentionnée.

Qu'elle n'y soit pas ou qu'elle y soit mais sans indication de capacité signifie que ta clé est morte, tu n'as plus qu'à aller te la faire rembourser (je pense que c'est le cas, car sinon, elle apparaîtrait dans "Utilitaire de disque").


----------



## moricette17 (22 Mars 2011)

oui je vais demander un échange, remboursement.
elle apparaît nulle part.
je te remercie


----------

